# father giving up rights, will i have to be there?



## monkeysmom

:sad2: Ok So The


----------



## monkeysmom

accidentally hit send. 
Ok So the FOB is saying hes going to terminate his rights to our baby. hes in another state, so if he does go though with this will I have to travel to that state to be at the hearing? I don't drive and its 2 states away. my heart is broken over this.


----------



## Mummy1995

I know nothing about us law but I assume not if he is willing to do so. As there's nothing to fight over and I'd expect it will be as simple as his stating that and signing a paper.. I'm sorry he's being a coward x


----------



## Ceejay123

I'm sure he needs your permission to do this? Because of financial obligations to your child etc? X


----------



## Mummy1995

Hmm that's true actually.. unless by rights it just means in terms of access and decision making. I know US family law is much different to ours x


----------



## monkeysmom

The reason he's doing this is because hes getting a job and I told him I was going to take him for child support. to be honest at this point her may as well just do it. but it still stinks.


----------



## Ceejay123

monkeysmom said:


> The reason he's doing this is because hes getting a job and I told him I was going to take him for child support. to be honest at this point her may as well just do it. but it still stinks.

He can't do it without your permission, I'm sure... You shouldn't let him get out of child support that easily. X


----------



## Dream.dream

You need to be there because along with his signing his rights away the judge has to ensure he understands it means he essentially is no longer the parent to the child and never will be again and the judge will make sure you understand it means you are completely responsible for the child for the rest of its life . 

I really it's not actually easy to have a parent sign away their rights especially just to avoid child support. Child support is considered the right of the child to be supported financially by both thier parents, and I he signs his rights away the government then can't go after him for money if you end up needing money from them . 

I don't think you should be letting him get out of his financial obligations either , he should have to support a child he helped create,


----------



## Angeltk42

He can't just sign his rights to the baby away that is illegal. if he is on the birth certificate then that is where he will remain!!

The only way he can sign his rights away for the baby is if there was another person willing to adopt LO from HIM. For example if you had a new husband that wanted to be the legal father to the child. If it was as easy as the father just going to court and signing over his rights EVERY deadbeat dad would do so!! He is screwed. he can't do it. You can't even allow him to do it without having another person take over his financial responsibility. So Don't stress or cry he is just being ridiculous. This is why when women sue men for child support and the father is not on the birth certificate the court does a DNA test so the man can't deny the child. You are 100% protected in this. Hope he gets a great paying job and you get loads of money!! :)


----------



## babycrazy1706

no way!! wtf!! just cos he doesnt want to cough up any money for his child!!! ive never heard something so ridiculous!! i feel for you hun, Xx


----------



## monkeysmom

Update:

We came to an amount agreement he's gonna send me. We'll see if i get it.


----------



## babycrazy1706

hope you do!!! Xx


----------

